# Becken Teich in Wohnung



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

Bin etz inne große Wohnung gegangen mit etwa 120qm  davon gibt es ein sehr großes Wohnzimmer da ich i wie zu viel Platz habe und ne schöne Wandseite mitecke frei steht dachte ich an ne Art indoor teich.  

Hab schon ein Süßwasser __ Barsch Aquarium 500 Ltr ich liebe einfach wasser und Fische und wollte fragen ob das den geht Mauern aufziehen und so ein Indoor Teichbecken zu gestalten 

Kennt sich mit sowas hier jemand aus `?


----------



## Teichmen (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hallo

Denk dran so etwas kann sehr sehr schwer  werden, erst einmal den Statiker fragen


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Ohje will ja nicht im erdgeschoss landen ^^   hatte ja auch nix riesiges vor  nur so das mini kois 5-7 cm ein jahr drinn schwimmen können bevors in den Teich nach außen geht ^^


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hallo Manuel,

hübsche Idee - aber Dein 6.000 Liter Teich ist doch für Koi gar nicht geeignet. Insofern solltest Du vielleicht zum Wohl der Fische lieber Deine Energie auf eine Vergrößerung des Aussenteiches richten, der jetzt schon zu voll ist.


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Guten Tag Blumenelse 

Eine Vergrößerung des Teiches war letztes Jahr geplant konnte ich aber nicht umsetzen da ich als Soldat in Afghanistan tätig war . 

Hab im Herbst Urlaub 3 Wochen denke da muss dann der alte Teich dran glauben ^^ , das mit dem Becken in der Wohnung is so ne Nebensache


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

christines argument ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

sollte sonst noch jemand auf so eine idee kommen, möchte ich neben der statik auf das schimmelproblem hinweisen, das wahrscheinlich auftreten würde, durch die enorm hohe luftfeuchtigkeit. gerade im winter, wenn die räume geheizt werden, da verdunstet doch einiges!


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Statik sollte kein Problem sein zumindest haben Eltern nachgefragt hab die Wohnung von meinen Eltern gekauft.

Wasser und Schimmel  gibt mir wohl eher zum nachdenken  hab zwar n offenes 500 Liter Süßwasser __ Barsch Aquarium muss wohl beobachten ob sich da i wo Schimmel bilden könnte ansonsten ist bei uns die Balkontüre immer offen außer im Winter natürlich .

Als ich im Internet nach Koi Teich in wohnung gegoogelt habe fand ich einige Art gemauerte Becken in Wohnungen wie haben die das Problem in Griff bekommen  

Wollte mit dem Becken im Wohnzimmer ne Art Aufzucht Becken machen indem 5-7 cm Kois heranwachsen können da ich diese kleinen Kois direkt aus Japan sehr günstig von einem Züchter beziehen könnte 

Zum Thema 6000 Liter aktueller Teich den gibt es nur noch bis Herbst meine größeren Kois 35cm  3 Stück sind vorübergehend ins Koi Paradies zu meinen Nachbarn gezogen .


----------



## Napi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hi Manuel,

warum willst du den was Mauern? Ist viel zu viel Arbeit die du dir da machen willst, muss ja auch dicht sein später, Wasser verzeit da keine Fehler. Besorge dir doch einfach ein großes Aqaurium, da hast du ne Abdeckung, wegen der Feuchtigkeit und du kannst die Kois beobachten. 
Wie groß soll das Becken den werden? Oder soll das mehr in die richtung gehen, wie man es oft in den Chinarestaurants sehen kann?
So 2-3 Meter Aquarien bekommst du mit ein wenig suche und Gedult für recht kleines Geld und wenn die Kois mal größer sind und ausziehen, kannst du es immer noch für deine __ Barsche nutzen  . Was für Barsche hast du, Afrikansche oder Amerikanische?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hatte noch Folie übrig die ich dafür hätte nehmen können   zudem finde ich offene Becken i wie schöner und betrachte kois lieber von oben als von der Seite  

da ich noch Mauersteine hätte würde ich dafür wohl nix ausgeben müssen  und zum 2-3 m Aquarium schöne Sache aber das Ding in 1. Stock zu tragen bringt jemanden um *gg* 



Zum Thema __ Barsche ich sammel und Züchte nur Afrikanische Barsche sowie seltene Welsarten


----------



## Napi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hi Manuel,

gut dann weiß ich jetzt in welche Richtung du gehen willst, ich dachte du willst dir jetzt so einen Betongklotz ins wohnzimmer stellen. Dein gröstes Problem wird das Gewicht sein.
Wie Tief, Lang und Breit soll er den werden?

Gruß
Mike

PS. Ich steh ja mehr auf große Südamis (30cm+), und hab auch verschiedene L und Raubwelse.


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Größe darüber will ich mir noch Gedanken machen   natürlich müssen sich 5-9  kleine Kois 5-7 cm 1 Jahr lang darin wohl fühlen  

dachte an der einen Seite 2 meter länge und 1m breite und andere in etwa 1,50 länge gleiche Breite  so in etwa tiefe muss ich alles nochmal nachmessen das becken soll um die Ecke gehen  

wegen der Tiefe will das Gewicht nicht unbedingt riesig machen sollte aber nicht so wichtig sein da es in der Wohnung ja eh nicht friert . 

PS:  Wegen L Welse hab ich auch viele ^^ . Nur wegen Größe mh mir sind farbenprächtige Fische lieber als große


----------



## Xeal (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Wasser und Schimmel  gibt mir wohl eher zum nachdenken  hab zwar n offenes 500 Liter Süßwasser __ Barsch Aquarium muss wohl beobachten ob sich da i wo Schimmel bilden könnte ansonsten ist bei uns die Balkontüre immer offen außer im Winter natürlich .



Bedenke auch bitte, dass in den meisten Wohnungen Schimmel gerade im Herbst / Winter bildet, wo man aus Energiegründen häufig weniger lüftet. Wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu hoch wird und du eine kalte Stelle, z.B. an einer Außenwand hast, wird sich dort Schimmel bilden !


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Müsste es dann nicht bei jeder Innenhälterung in geschlossenen Räumen zu einer Schimmelbildung kommen ? . 

Mh das mit dem Schimmel gibt mir Kopf zerbrechen :/


----------



## Napi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hi Manuel,

ich schätze mal das du bei einer tiefe von 40cm so bei 1500-2000L Wasser liegen wirst, ist schon nicht ohne aber machbar, würde aber einen Statiker mal über die Pläne schauen lassen.  Auch wenn du die Mauersteine da hast würde ich die nicht verwenden, dann gehe lieber auf Gasbetong/Porenbetongsteine die sind um einiges leichter und kosten auch nicht viel oder du baust dir was aus Holz, bist ja von den Witterungsverhältnissen unabhängig, möglichkeiten hast du da jede Menge.
Die Idee find ich Klasse, mal was anderes.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## mcreal (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> Müsste es dann nicht bei jeder Innenhälterung in geschlossenen Räumen zu einer Schimmelbildung kommen ? .
> 
> Mh das mit dem Schimmel gibt mir Kopf zerbrechen :/



Die Raumtemp. sollte mind. 2° höher sein als die Wassertemp.
Damit bildet sich dann auch keine zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum.


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

und wie bekommt man das hin? das wasser nimmt doch die umgebungstemperatur an! sollte man dann so ein indoorbecken kühlen?


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Klingt echt verzwickt wie soll man das denn schaffen Wasser kühlen mhh  klingt sehr aufwendig ^^ 

tiefe 40 -60 cm hätte ich mir vorgestellt sollte ja für mini kois reichen  
Mit Holz klingt sehr gut so kann ich optisch viel machen Temperaturen sind innen ja normal. Bevor das jedenfalls umsetze muss ich echt alles überdenken denn mit Schimmel möchte ich keine Probleme kriegen


----------



## Koipaar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hallo Manuel,

in der Sonderausgabe 19 der Zeitschrift "Gartenteich" war ein ziemlich ausführlicher Bericht über einen Teich im Wohnzimmer. Angesprochen wurde da außer dem Problem der sehr hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit und dem resultierenden Schimmelproblem auch das Thema Statik und die notwendigen Lichtverhältnisse. Und vor dem Bau nicht vergessen, ein Gespräch mit der Gebäude- oder Hausratversicherung zu führen wie es im Fall eines Wasserschadens aussieht.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Hi Manuel,
ich würde mal auf der Seite http://www.indoor-koihaltung.de lesen.
Da gibt es viele Anlagen und eine Menge an Wissen.


----------



## käptniglo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

hi. Ich kenne auch einen Koihändler, der ein Innenbecken im Wohnhaus hat. Allerdings im Sutterain, da kann es nicht nach unten durchrauschen. ;-)
(ich habe es mir gestern angesehen)
Wenn Du an der Info interessiert bist, schicke ich dir per pn den link.

guido


----------



## Schnacki90 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

Also ich so einen Indoorteich mal in einem Klamottenladen in Budapes, Ungarn gesehen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob das normal ist aber es roch dort leicht moderig bzw. leicht fischig. Wie bei meinem Fischzuchtbetrieb meines vertrauens. 

Würd ich mir jetzt nicht so schön vorstellen im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## LilRainbow (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Manuel,
> ich würde mal auf der Seite http://www.indoor-koihaltung.de lesen.
> Da gibt es viele Anlagen und eine Menge an Wissen.



Guten Abend Joerg 
hab mir deinen Link mal durchgelesen sehr Interessant nur wird hier meist von großen Koi gesprochen Tiefe mind. 1,50 m  das will ich ja ganz und gar nicht will kleine mini kois ein Jahr lang wachsen lassen  

Sonne mein Wohnzimmer im 1. Stock ist mit Fenstern auf Sonnenseite Licht wird es genug geben nur über Schimmel konnte ich nicht viel lesen :/ .



@käptniglo wäre neugierig und würde mich auf eine pn freuen 



Zum Thema modriger Geruch wenn der Filter Stimmt sollte das nich überhand nehmen hoffe ich ^^  aber bin ja deswegen hier um Fragen zu stellen bevor ich Mist baue


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Becken Teich in Wohnung*

ich find die idee klasse, 
bin gespannt, was du draus machst.
viel erfolg bei der umsetzung wünsche ich dir
liebe grüße lotta


----------

